# Netherland Babies!! :)



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 1, 2010)

My Netherland Dwarf doe Phoebe kindled last night to three kits! She had one DOA, one charlie marked and one pink kit! The pink one could possibly be a REW, Himi or ??, I'll just have to wait and see! Kind of hoping for a Himi  This is her second successful litter, took me three years to get a live/just a litter out of her! Here are pictures of the two kits!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Their adorable!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you! It's fun breeding Netherlands because there are so many colors, unlike the Cinnamons, Champagnes and Cremes  That's why my mom likes it when I breed them instead of the others


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 2, 2010)

Admittedly I am a little jealous  I have a litter due in about 13 days and I absolutely cannot wait!


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 2, 2010)

awwww how cute!!!!!!!! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG They are so adorable


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Dec 4, 2010)

adorable, congrats!! i have 3 litters of mini rex due soon and 2 litters of holland lops also. i'm so excited and can't wait!! can't wait to see pics of ur babies as they grow. i have friends that raise netherlands but i have never seen their babies till they were 5-6 weeks old. so looking forward to watching urs grow.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 5, 2010)

Here are updated pictures of the babies, getting so big already! 

Possible Himi or Shaded











Charlie marked, just like mom


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 5, 2010)

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> adorable, congrats!! i have 3 litters of mini rex due soon and 2 litters of holland lops also. i'm so excited and can't wait!! can't wait to see pics of ur babies as they grow. i have friends that raise netherlands but i have never seen their babies till they were 5-6 weeks old. so looking forward to watching urs grow.


Good luck! I can never get a litter or even a alive litter out of my Holland doe! Uggh! They are a tough breed to breed!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are updated pictures of the kits


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 13, 2010)

They get big so fast!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Dec 13, 2010)

love them, what adorable little cuties!! haha that one in the nest peeking out looks like a little guinea pig to cute!!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 13, 2010)

I just love them at this age!!

 It doesn't even look like a bunny!


----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow they are sooooo cute! I would love to see pics of the parents too!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 31, 2010)

Aren't they sweet! They make me want rabbits again. Although we never had babies.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, I'm guessing it's harder to breed the miniatures,  any idea why?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jan 5, 2011)

Netherlands are more prone to max factors and/or peanuts. Usually if you have big brood does then it's easier to get kits, since they are a small breed I guess it's just hard for them then bigger rabbits. 

Here are the babies today!  Finally found out that my 'mystery' baby is a broken sable point charlie!











Here are the parents as well

My doe






Here's my friends buck who she let me use


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jan 5, 2011)

wow have they grown very nicely, adorable!! i can't believe they r that big already.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jan 5, 2011)

They get big way to fast!! 

Unfortunately the broken SP is a buck!  I was hoping it would be a doe but no! And of course the broken black is a doe


----------



## Rilly10 (Jan 7, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------

